# Replacement boot soles?



## gozips (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a pair of Nordica Speed Machine 14 boots...3rd season on them and they still fit great, but the soles are really getting worn down (especially on the heel).  I know this eventually affects the binding fit.  Can you get replacement soles for these boots or is there something else you can do?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2010)

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...reType=BtoC&Count1=189312160&Count2=106452584


----------



## gozips (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

